# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Gia sư giỏi Đại học Vinh chuyên dạy kèm môn Toán, Tiếng Việt

## thanhluantm

Là Sinh viên trường HV Tài chính
Sống tại Bắc Từ Liêm - Hà Nội
E là sinh viên năm 3 HV tài chính, ngành tài chính ngân hàng. Từng tham gia các kỳ thi HSG cấp tỉnh các năm cấp 3, và đã đạt giải nhất môn toán cấp tỉnh năm lớp 11. Hiện e có nhu cầu dạy môn toán các lớp cấp 2 khu vực gần Đông Ngạc- Từ liêm.
Là Sinh viên trường ĐH Ngoại Ngữ - ĐH Huế
Sống tại Quảng Điền - Thừa Thiên Huế
tìm hiểu và khai thác khả năng học và tiếp thu ngoại ngữ của học viên, sử dụng đa dạng tài liệu và các cách học hiệu qua. nhiệt tình, chịu khó, dễ dàng nắm bắt tâm lí học viên, vui vẻ, Đăng ký học thử gia sư dạy đàn guitar
 có trách nhiệm với công việc.
Sống tại TP. Huế - Thừa Thiên Huế
Tốt nghiệp lớp Chuyên Văn trường THPT Chuyên Quốc Học Huế. 
Đạt giải nhì môn tiếng Nhật cấp Tỉnh. 
Đậu đại học Ngoại Ngữ với 30đ (có nhân hệ số) trong đó môn tiếng Nhật đạt 8,5 và môn Văn đạt 7,25 
Đứng thứ 4 khoa và 29 của trường. 
tính tình vui vẻ hòa đồng.yêu mến học sinh
Là Sinh viên trường ĐH Kinh Tế - ĐH Huế
Sống tại TP. Huế - Thừa Thiên Huế
-là học sinh giỏi toán gia sư dạy đàn piano nhiều năm liền cấp 2.3 
-đạt học bổng của trường 
-vui vẻ hòa nhã với bạn bè.yêu quý học sinh
Tôi là sv năm 4 trường đại học ngoại ngữ - ĐH Thái nguyên, chuyên ngành học là SƯ PHẠM TIẾNG ANH. Tôi đã có kinh nghiệm dạy thêm thông qua quá trình dạy học sinh và rất mong có cơ hội tiếp xúc và dạy kèm các em nhiều hơn. Hơn ai hết tôi hiểu những khó khăn cũng như những suy nghĩ mà các em hs gặp phải đối với bộ môn tiếng anh nên phương châm dạy của tôi là phải làm các em thấy thoải mái trong quá trình học đồng thời cho các em thấy tầm quan trọng đặc biệt của t.anh không chỉ học tập mà còn trong cuộc sống và sự nghiệp sau này.  Đăng ký học thử miễn phí với gia sư dạy đàn piano Mong các bậc phụ huynh có thể lựa chọn được gia sư phù hợp cho con em mình. Mục tiêu chung của tôi và các bác/cô/chú đều là giúp con em có thể tiến bộ trong học tập, ngoài ra tôi còn mong muốn truyền tình yêu của mình cho hs để các em có thể tự học.Phan Thị Thanh Nga
Là Sinh viên trường ĐH Vinh
Sống tại TP. Vinh - Nghệ An
Có kinh nghiệm dạy học sinh cấp 1 và cấp 2. Nhiệt tình, yêu trẻ, kiên trì, vui vẻ!

----------

